# Νοικοκυρεμένα μεζεδάκια



## nikolaou (Jan 1, 2014)

...δηλαδή, όχι εντελώς φαγώσιμα, αλλά ενδιαφέροντα από πολλές απόψεις.
Πρόκειται για χιουμοριστική περίληψη της ιστορίας της τέχνης, στα ελληνικά εδώ

http://www.lifo.gr/guests/viral/42665?comments_page=2&comments_order=o

μεταφρασμένη από 'δω

http://www.boredpanda.com/how-to-recognize-painters-by-their-work/

Ερωτήματα και παρατηρήσεις:

- Το "stacked" στο "If everyone is beautiful, naked, and stacked, it’s Michelangelo." έχει μεταφραστεί "ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον", που κυριολεκτεί. Stacked, όμως, σημαίνει και "προικισμένη" μεταφορικά (http://www.thefreedictionary.com/stacked). Άραγε εννοούσε αυτό το πρωτότυπο;

- Η μετάφραση "τα πρόσωπα έχουν γενειάδα, είναι Ελ Γκρέκο." του "gaunt bearded faces, it’s El Greco." παραλείπει το gaunt, που είναι ουσιαστικό της τεχνοτροπίας του Ελ Γκρέκο. Ίσως "με λιπόσαρκους (κάτισχνους) μουσάτους, είναι Ελ Γκρέκο";

- "γυναίκας που μοιάζει με πετεινό" χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει το "of a uni-browed woman". "Σμιχτοφρύδα";

- "aristocratic-nose Madonna" αποδίδεται ως "αριστοκρατική μύτη της Madonna". Χμμμ... Παναγία, (Οικο)Δέσποινα, (Νοικο)Κυρά, αλλά όχι η τραγουδίστρια, πιστεύω.

Καλή Χρονιά!


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Πολύπλευρα διασκεδαστικό!
Διασκεδαστικά είναι και τα σχόλια, στο αγγλικό και στην πηγή (εδώ), ιδίως εκείνα που επιχειρούν εξορθολογισμό του είδους «Δεν είναι σωστό να κάνουμε τέτοιες γενικεύσεις».

Η μετάφραση έχει κάτι το γενικότερα άτεχνο, αλλά ειδικότερα:

Το stacked έχει και σπανιότερη σημασία που βλέπω να υπάρχει στο Urban: Well-built. Υποθέτω ότι με αυτή τη σπανιότερη σημασία το χρησιμοποίησε ο συντάκτης.

Στο gaunt θα πρόσθετα τα «αποστεωμένος, εξαϋλωμένος», που ταιριάζουν ιδίως σε φιγούρες αγίων.

Στον Ντα Βίντσι τα έκανε εντελώς μαντάρα:

Lord of the Rings landscapes with weird blue mist and the same wavy-haired aristocratic-nose Madonna, it’s Da Vinci.
Τοπία από τον «Άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών», μια περίεργη μπλε ομίχλη, πρόσωπα με κυματιστά μαλλιά και με την αριστοκρατική μύτη της Madonna, είναι Ντα Βίντσι.
αντί για:
...και την ίδια Παναγία με τα κυματιστά μαλλιά και την αριστοκρατική μύτη...

Καλή μας χρονιά και εις άλλα με υγεία!


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2014)

nikolaou said:


> ...Stacked, όμως, σημαίνει και "προικισμένη" μεταφορικά (http://www.thefreedictionary.com/stacked). Άραγε εννοούσε αυτό το πρωτότυπο;....



Επίσης, "προικισμένος" (χαμηλά).


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 2, 2014)

κι αυτό το _cow-eyed_ του πρωτοτύπου, πολύ όμορφα το λέμε _αγελαδίσιο βλέμα_ (όχι μάτια αγελάδας).


----------

